# Gas Bubbler Threaded Connections



## kadriver (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello,

I have a nice big gas bubbler/dryer that I just bought.

It has threaded connections for the inlet and the outlet.

I improvised for a connection by heating a piece of clear plastic tubing to get it pliable, then quickly forcing it over the thread for a gas-tight connection (see photo).

I would like to get the correct threaded fittings for this piece, but I can not seem to find them.

If anyone could help me identify the proper fittings for this it would be greatly appreciated.

kadriver


----------



## jonn (Feb 2, 2013)

I can help, pm me.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 4, 2013)

Kevin,

If you strike out with John, let me know.

Steve


----------



## kadriver (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Steve, I would like to find a fitting with threads on one end (to fit the glass) and a variable slide-on hose connection on the other side

kadriver (Kevin)


----------



## qst42know (Feb 23, 2013)

I can't be 100% certain but if GL-14 refers to 14mm these fitting may be what you are looking for, if they are standardized. I haven't found dimensioned drawings for diameter or pitch to confirm the fit.

http://www.wilmad-labglass.com/ProductList.aspx?t=576


----------



## kadriver (Feb 24, 2013)

Cool, thank quest.

I made an adapter for the bubbler and works fine for now.

i was just curious why there would be threads - I guess for gas tight fittings.

kadriver


----------



## qst42know (Feb 24, 2013)

I found the drawing for GL fittings I was looking for. It's on this page.

http://www.bola.de/en/technical-information/screw-joints/determination-of-thread-types.html


----------

